# BSNL loses over 12 lakh landline subscribers in June



## Allu Azad (Sep 5, 2013)

*www.firstpost.com/business/bsnl-loses-over-12-lakh-landline-subscribers-in-june-1087955.html








> BSNL lost 12.6 lakh subscribers in its bread and butter landline business this June, and taking the 15 lakh subscribers it lost in May, the total loss in twomonths alone comes to almost 28 lakh.
> In May, BSNL was the only telco to lose landline subscribers but in June, Bharti and MTNL also together lost about 6,000 subscribers. BSNL’s landline or wireline business decline is a matter of concern since it has, along with MTNL, already allowed complete monopoly to private telcos in the mobile services business – only in the landline segment do the two PSU companies have a little less than 80% market share. But now, here too their market share is obviously dwindling if BSNL loses subscribers.


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 6, 2013)

They are going to loose one more


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm one of them


----------



## Flash (Sep 6, 2013)

Frequent disconnects, both on landline + internet - that's the main reason.


----------



## amjath (Sep 6, 2013)

I had frequent disconnection but BSNL fixed them so fast. unbelievable isnt it. No sarcasm here.
Also I cannot take any other service provider cause
Airtel =Sh!tty plan
All Other provider = not available

So far BSNL is best for me


----------



## warfreak (Sep 6, 2013)

It's always bad news if the public sector suffers. All of the public sector Cos are posting losses for the past 3 years.

I am not saying allowing private sector to grow should be avoided. There should be healthy competition for the benefit of consumers.


----------



## avinandan012 (Sep 6, 2013)

If we can promote Beam Tele to start providing services in major cities.


----------



## amjath (Sep 6, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> If we can promote Beam Tele to start providing services in major cities.



 first in chennai please all other major cities have multiple service provider chennai has few


----------



## root.king (Sep 6, 2013)

I had already disconnected , due to their pathetic service


----------



## RohanM (Sep 9, 2013)

I am still sticking to BSNL BB unlimited plan cause no other plan is better in my city...  They are good.


----------



## ramakanta (Sep 9, 2013)

this faults due to all employees in BSNL .


----------



## sumit05 (Sep 9, 2013)

Very very gud


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 9, 2013)

Good news ..will reduce network congession


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 9, 2013)

BSNL need to improve network, connection wiring and customer service.

99% customers leave because of frequent disconnection problem and poor customer service.
Customers can prefer to pay more price but should get quality service.


----------



## funskar (Sep 10, 2013)

Bsnl should come with a plan to kick ass of Retard Bsnl Babus..


----------



## duke123 (Sep 10, 2013)

BSNL will get privatized soon..thats the only way...


----------



## suyash_123 (Sep 10, 2013)

My Home Mobile Bill comes Less then  Telephone landline Bills : Daily rental sucks !!
landline bills = 350 - 400 rs and Mobile 100-200 rs .

I am Planing to Unplug BSNL For 1 month and Switch to Mobile for 1 month Complete to check difference .
Problem is My mom and dad fell comfortable with landlines as pick up receiver and dial phone no and are uncomfortable with mobile's small Buttons 


but will still try to move to mobile


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 10, 2013)

suyash_123 said:


> My Home Mobile Bill comes Less then  Telephone landline Bills : Daily rental sucks !!
> landline bills = 350 - 400 rs and Mobile 100-200 rs .
> 
> I am Planing to Unplug BSNL For 1 month and Switch to Mobile for 1 month Complete to check difference .
> ...



There are some landphone like thingys in which u can insert sim and use .


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Sep 10, 2013)

Man, is BSNL that bad ? 

I had a pretty decent experience with it when in Dehradun, on a limited 250 plan though.(I watched a lot of anime and got handed a bill of 5,000 once )

I'm now moving to my hometown Lucknow so was planning on a BSNL broadband as Airtel is not worth my money(they seriously don't have a true UL plan ). I have had a much better experience with MTNL here in Delhi, where I currently stay. They have an awesome true UL plan.

They have the best rental and even decent speeds. I'm not into Dota (neither CS:Source) these days so network fluctuations don't matter that much to me but consistent speeds are important if I have to download a movie or so... and on top of it they have the best policy(unlike those ISPs which impose a cap on bandwidth making their UL plan sound like a mockery of the customer)



Spoiler



No download cap, ofc 



I'm currently using an expensive Tata Photon Plus @950 p.m but it was mainly because I had to travel a lot and sometimes my MTNL would fail me at the least expected moment  I don't understand why they can't provide a truly UL plan when countries like Korea can do it... is it asking too much ? Yep.

So far, the UL 800 pm BSNL plan seems logical but then you guys report otherwise. Is the service that bad ? Or was it because I was on a Limited plan and I actually overpaid them for their less-than-deserving service that I do not know what's the difference between an Limited and Unlimited plan ? My friend once told me that my L plan is a 1000 times better than his UL plan.

Sad, really.


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 10, 2013)

Is Mr.KickAss anyway related to d3p ?


----------



## Flash (Sep 10, 2013)

His avatar does.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Sep 10, 2013)

i m one of them too
keep it up bsnl you rocks 
jumped to airtel after sticking to them for more then 3 years there pathetic net problems low speeds , back to back disconnections most of the time they were down for me so got very frustrated with it
happy with airtel for now


----------



## lywyre (Sep 10, 2013)

duke123 said:


> BSNL will get privatized soon..thats the only way...



I think this is the ultimate sinister motive of our ministers. They are doing absolutely nothing to save BSNL and doing every thing against it.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Sep 11, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Is Mr.KickAss anyway related to d3p ?



*Ahem *ahem... There seems to be some confusion. First off, I didn't know what on earth is a *d3p*. I had to google this term to figure out what it meant, until the realization dawned on me that this term describes a person and not a clan or clan lord, which has happened, but rarely. On some occasions it so happened that I unknowingly kept a username similar to an existing member. Of course, I would change my profile name on discovering that(goes without saying).

This is extremely unfortunate as I wasn't expecting such a thing to happen but then I forget how long TDF has been around so I never figured someone would think *exactly* the same thing. Now the problem is, TDF won't allow a gif file greater than 32KB which complicates things. There is literally no gif thats that small and still manages to be great.(I won't go into reasons why or why not, just that it is)

Heh, such a rant for such an insignificant thing.


----------

